# Las Vegas Wedding Certificate



## Wynn7280 (Jan 1, 2013)

Good morning, I got married in Las Vegas 8 years ago. In three months I am moving to the UAE. For this to happen I need to get the certificate attested in the country it was issued. I am in las Vegas next week on Vacation. Is it possible to do this whilst I am there?

Your help would be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards 

Thalia


----------

